# League Trying to Push Spurs/Suns Rivalry



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

azcentral.com



> Suns fans might have a hard time accepting Wednesday's announcement of a Dec. 25 home game as an early Christmas present when they hear the opponent.
> 
> The San Antonio Spurs, who eliminated the Suns in three of the past four postseasons, will visit Phoenix to revive a tradition of an NBA Christmas in the desert. San Antonio also will host the Suns' regular-season opener Oct. 29.


It's obvious what the league is trying to to do here: push what might be becoming the leagues biggest rivalry for all it's worth.


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

As i told in an other section...Stern S***s


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You don't like the Spurs/Suns rivalry?


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

ezealen said:


> You don't like the Spurs/Suns rivalry?


Oh, i love it...
but i don't like when Stern try to get fuel on this fire...

Of Course: 
"well done Big Shot, well done..."


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ItalianSpurs said:


> Oh, i love it...
> but i don't like when Stern try to get fuel on this fire...


It's a business, ItalianSpurs. Is he suppose to ignore a rivalry with this much potential? And this just happens to be a business decision that can't do anything but benefit nba fans.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> azcentral.com
> 
> It's obvious what the league is trying to to do here: push what might be becoming the leagues biggest rivalry for all it's worth.


I don't think many fans outside San Antonio and Phoenix see this rivalry as that big. Because of the ignorant prejudice against "Spurs basketball," most NBA fans are prejudiced against anything involving the Spurs. And because SA is a "small market," Stern and his boys in the league office ALWAYS slight the Spurs. They never hype the Spurs like they do their darlings, the Celtics and Lakers - even the Knicks, who, as abysmal as they are, would never receive attention if they weren't in the Big Apple. They would get as little attention as the Grizz or the Clips if they were elsewhere. But everybody in the NBA establishment is desperate to revive the Knicks.

Actually, the time to really promote the Spurs-Suns rivalry was 2 or 3 years ago. Their playoff series have been excellent for several years. Both teams may well be on the down slope next year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> I don't think many fans outside San Antonio and Phoenix see this rivalry as that big. Because of the ignorant prejudice against "Spurs basketball," most NBA fans are prejudiced against anything involving the Spurs. And because SA is a "small market," Stern and his boys in the league office ALWAYS slight the Spurs. They never hype the Spurs like they do their darlings, the Celtics and Lakers - even the Knicks, who, as abysmal as they are, would never receive attention if they weren't in the Big Apple.


Actually the Spurs have the 6th most nationally televised games this year and Knicks have none. Not to mention they've been given a game on christmas day.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Actually the Spurs have the 6th most nationally televised games this year and Knicks have none. Not to mention they've been given a game on christmas day.



Yeah, it seems like belated acknowledgment for the best team in the NBA over the last decade.

The league can hardly justify televising the Knicks now, but, boy, do they yearn for the day they can!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Why would they try to push something that isn't there? We beat them all 3 times we've played in the playoffs in the last 4 years(since getting Nash) 5 7 5. Spurs-Lakers is a rivalry, but this? Nah.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Holy ****! FreshCo is back! Ive ween waiting long for this....My Lakers beat your Spurs!!!! ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I thought it was a lifetime ban


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

i know...bummer


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

sasaint said:


> I don't think many fans outside San Antonio and Phoenix see this rivalry as that big. Because of the ignorant prejudice against "Spurs basketball," most NBA fans are prejudiced against anything involving the Spurs. And because SA is a "small market," Stern and his boys in the league office ALWAYS slight the Spurs. They never hype the Spurs like they do their darlings, the Celtics and Lakers - even the Knicks, who, as abysmal as they are, would never receive attention if they weren't in the Big Apple. They would get as little attention as the Grizz or the Clips if they were elsewhere. But everybody in the NBA establishment is desperate to revive the Knicks.
> 
> Actually, the time to really promote the Spurs-Suns rivalry was 2 or 3 years ago. Their playoff series have been excellent for several years. Both teams may well be on the down slope next year.


I'm not certain, but i think the Spurs-Suns have had some of the top rated playoff series in recent years


----------

